# Suche Onlinedruckerei mit API und entsprechendem Partnerprogramm



## CPoly (11. August 2010)

Hi,

Ich denke hier passt mein Anliegen am besten rein.

Und zwar bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Onlinedruckerei für Abzüge, Poster, Leinwände und dergleichen. Das Wichtige dabei ist, dass ich per Software (SOAP, REST, FTP o.ä.) Bestellungen absenden kann.
Meine bisherigen Recherchen brachten lediglich http://www.photo-druck.de zu Tage. Dort kann man die jpeg-Dateien und eine Textdatei mit den Infos zur Bestellung per FTP hochladen und diese werden dann bearbeitet. Das klingt wirklich gut und ist im Prinzip genau das, was ich Suche. Außerdem werden die Pakete neutral verpackt und mit meiner Absenderadresse versehen, als kämen die Bestellungen aus meiner eigenen Druckerei. Leider ist die Lieferung nur nach Deutschland, Österreich und in die Schweiz möglich und deshalb hoffe ich, dass vielleicht noch jemand ein paar weitere Webseiten kennt.

Grüße,
CPoly


----------



## Jens CSS (22. August 2010)

Hallo, bei http://www.druckerei.de kannst Du mal anfragen. 

Die haben eine API für die Online-Generierung von Visitenkarten, Broschüren, Postern etc.
und müßten auch Ihren Shop White-Label anbieten können. 

http://www.druckerei.de/de_DE_Partnerprogramme_API.druckerei

Der Versand ist bei denen europaweit und neutral möglich. 
Steht jedenfalls auf der Seite.

Viele Grüße Jens


----------



## CPoly (22. August 2010)

Danke für die Antwort.

Die Webseite habe ich bei meinen Recherchen auch entdeckt, aber die Produktpalette entspricht nicht meinen Anforderungen. Ich brauche leider keine Visitenkarten,  Flyer oder dergleichen, sondern *Foto*produkte. Also Abzüge, Poster, Leinwände, Fototasen und andere Geschenkartikel.

Vielleicht kennt ja noch jemand was...


----------



## Jens CSS (22. August 2010)

Hallo,

ja, so was machen die auch. (Leinwände, Poster, T-Shirts, Aufkleber etc.) 
Ich bin mit denen seit 2 Monaten in Kontakt für eine größere Lösung. 

Insoweit Fragen kostet nichts und die sind da eigentlich nett.

Andere hab ich da auch nicht gefunden.


----------



## CPoly (23. August 2010)

Mich verwirrt zwar etwas, dass davon auf der Produkt-Seite keine Rede ist, aber auf der API-Seite werden tatsächlich ein paar Fotoprodukte erwähnt.
Ich habe einfach mal angefragt und bin auf die Antwort gespannt.
Danke, dass du so hartnäckig warst :-D


----------

